# Dream theater processor



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Sonnie, this seemed like the best place for this...so if theres a better place please move it there.

I've been doing alot of research about seprates and I definatly plan on using some for my setup. I am comparing all the brands and features and such. I keep finding small things I don't like, and I see all these things that as more and more people go digital could be changed.

So if I were to design my dream HT pre/pro this is how it would be setup (feel free to chime in with your ideas)

I would like a large copper plated chassi. Plenty of room for isolating the video processor from the audio processor. Plenty of room to keep heat from one component from affecting another internal component.

Maybe a large quiet fan just to be on the safe side.

Ether net input for updates to future audio codecs

5 hdmi inputs
3 hdmi outputs...one for a TV, one for a projector, one for a small monitor in the av rack if you just want to acces music from your media center pc

Very high quality video processor that can bump any sd source to 1080P and run blu ray at 24fps, with the ability to go higher and support new 3d formats coming to market.

Remove all the small analog input/out put boards ....use one analog input and use an out board switcher if you for some reason need more than one.

XLR out put connectvity (only)
regular 7 channel + lcr height channels (I honestly think that's the way audio will go so why not be future proof now) 

Stereo subwoofer out puts

2 outputs for the LCR channels so you can bi amp those channels.

so this would be a 10.2 setup with biamp outputs for LCR (would be alot of XLR plugs but with only a few analog inputs there would be room for them.)

All for about $1,500-$2,000.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

oh yeah, forgot to include really high quality d/a converters


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I certainly understand where you are coming from with this binger but atm I do not know of any processor that would ideally suite your needs, the price range also that you are looking at will hinder what you can actually get, the usuall suspects that may or may not be a little bit near to what they can give is Emotiva and Onkyo, although they do fall short with your requirements, 2 HDMI outputs are the max for now and would probably be better in using a switch with say 1 in and 2/3 out this will open up your choices, I did use one when I had a Denon AV amp AVC11XVA IIRC and it did work for a while....

maybe next time round or the next generation will come up further in spec to what you want but for now there will always be compromises :whistling:


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I know this is a dream processor


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

SQCherokee said:


> I know this is a dream processor


It will be nice to see what processor and technology that will be in processors 5 years on, maybe it will be big advances or may be not, one problem that has plagued quite a few processors recently is jitter with HDMI but they are now combating these issues with clever reclocking and it is getting better, I wonder if HDMI will still be the prefered choice??


----------



## resqguy (Jun 20, 2009)

Since we are dreaming, I'll throw in my $.02.

I would like to see a bare bones processor that would be a campanion to an HTPC. The priority would be sound quality, high end post processing audio, and HDMI switching.

Audio inputs for PCM - S/PDIF
Audio inputs for DD+ etc. - HDMI
Phono inputs

4 HDMI inputs

Audio post processing - Upgradable 
Extensive room EQ - Software would run on the HTPC.

7.2 balanced audio outputs
2 HDMI outputs

Cost $1000 - $1500
Availability - readily, No Vaporware!

If you shift the video processing and room EQ to the PC you can update technology easier. Video GPUs for a PC are fairly cheap when compared to recievers or SSPs. Think of the money you would save by the time HDMI gets to 10.x.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

resqguy said:


> If you shift the video processing and room EQ to the PC you can update technology easier. Video GPUs for a PC are fairly cheap when compared to recievers or SSPs.


Audio and video processing on a PC is very CPU intensive you need a very good PC to do this without dropping frames or other sync issues and that equates to lots of $$ spent. Addyssy and Silicon optics HQV have that department taken care of already. 

Sounds like you looking at an Integra, Sunfire, Emotiva, or Rotel they have most if not all of the options mentioned above.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I suggest a focus on the room and speakers.

But I'd like a simple processor myself. Controls the volume and routes the sound, but leaves the rest to other devices. Leave out the EQ stuff(I'll do that) and let me control my levels with the amplifiers.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Onkyo Pro PR-SC886P for only $999. :unbelievable: :T

* Cannot be beat at that price, by anyone else.

--> And for the guy with deep pockets; the Anthem Statement D2v/ARC1 Surround Processor,
with Custom Gennum VXP-based Video Processor and 24/192 upsampling. Only $7,499.
And with the best Customer Service in the business.


----------

